# Schwagstock 2010



## Z4ch (Feb 11, 2010)

Wantin some info on schwagstock? I plan to attend in may. Never been before, but it sounds like a blast...

Any stories?

5-0 bad otw in?


----------



## aimnstu (Feb 12, 2010)

campzoe.com <------- here is the website for Schwagstock We have gone every year for the last 6 and its an amazing time! too many stories to count! lol but there are tons of pics from past festivals and the dates for this years. Hope this helps!


----------



## Z4ch (Feb 12, 2010)

yup, thanks. been lookin at the pics. hope the crops are done! see ya there.


----------

